# lost emails from PT



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Folks

Over the past week or so, I have not received via my UK server, around 3 emails sent to me from Portugal.

They are not in my Spam folder. Anyone else had this experience?

Looking forward to our 3 week recce in the Algarve next week.

cheers MrB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not that I'm aware, are you sure sender addressed correctly or really sent? can you access your e-mail account on server, when I have problems with large files not downloading etc I can access through there.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

MrB said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> Over the past week or so, I have not received via my UK server, around 3 emails sent to me from Portugal.
> 
> ...


Sorry: they were in my spam folder. I have 2: one in Outlook and 1 in bt, which I hadn't checked.

And here I am in Almancil: looking good  And impressed with Pingo Doce, especially their own brands.

cheers MrB


----------

